# Eckhart Tolle



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever read his books? I peaked at snippets of what he has written and considering spirituality really piques my interest, I enjoyed it and entertained his philosophy for a moment and felt somewhat better. Would anyone recommend reading his books, or have any other recommendations?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Bump. Would love some suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

The Power of Now

http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Now-Spiritual-Enlightenment/dp/1577314808/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381857576&sr=8-1&keywords=the+power+of+now

Stillness Speaks

http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Speaks-Eckhart-Tolle/dp/157731400X/ref=pd_sim_b_3

A New Earth

http://www.amazon.com/New-Earth-Awakening-Purpose-Selection/dp/0452289963/ref=pd_sim_b_2

The Diamond in Your Pocket

http://www.amazon.com/The-Diamond-Your-Pocket-Discovering/dp/1591795524/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381857550&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Diamond+in+your+pocket

The Yoga Sutra of Patanjali

http://www.amazon.com/The-Yoga-Sutra-Patanjali-Translation-Commentary/dp/1590300238/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381857414&sr=8-3&keywords=the+yoga+sutras+of+patanjali

Tao Te Ching

http://www.amazon.com/Tao-Te-Ching-Perennial-Classics/dp/0061142662/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381857496&sr=8-1&keywords=Tao+Te+Ching

The Baghavad Gita

http://www.amazon.com/Bhagavad-Gita-A-New-Translation/dp/0609810340/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1381857523&sr=8-4&keywords=the+bhagavad+gita


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Jurgen said:


> Has anyone ever read his books? I peaked at snippets of what he has written and considering spirituality really piques my interest, I enjoyed it and entertained his philosophy for a moment and felt somewhat better. Would anyone recommend reading his books, or have any other recommendations?


It's not philosophy, it's an experiential thing. If you don't understand that first off there's no point reading them. What he's pointing to is nothing to do with the mind, or any theory or idea or notion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Midnight said:


> It's not philosophy, it's an experiential thing. If you don't understand that first off there's no point reading them. What he's pointing to is nothing to do with the mind, or any theory or idea or notion.


I'm sure Jurgen was using the word 'philosophy' lightly.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard he's a cult leader pretty much


----------



## golfvr6 (Oct 11, 2013)

he looks like a crack head, not mindfull expert.

look elswere.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Has anyone ever read his books? I peaked at snippets of what he has written and considering spirituality really piques my interest, I enjoyed it and entertained his philosophy for a moment and felt somewhat better. Would anyone recommend reading his books, or have any other recommendations?


It's not really something to entertain intellectually - you need to actually practice being present. It's about going beyond "mind" to "quiet mind" (or presence.) I've read his books, and I think he's at least 98% right on the money (the other 2% may be his opinion or not, I'm simply not sure.)

There really isn't much to it - it's not about a creed or philosophy, it's mysticism - direct experience.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Haumea said:


> It's not really something to entertain intellectually - you need to actually practice being present. It's about going beyond "mind" to "quiet mind" (or presence.) I've read his books, and I think he's at least 98% right on the money (the other 2% may be his opinion or not, I'm simply not sure.)
> 
> There really isn't much to it - it's not about a creed or philosophy, it's mysticism - direct experience.


Yeah, that's why I posted something similar. It's so irritating when so many people read the books and they come away saying "Seems like a good theory, but it's too complicated', or 'Maybe i'll apply those ideas to my life'. They have totally misunderstood it from the word go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Yeah, that's why I posted something similar. It's so irritating when so many people read the books and they come away saying "Seems like a good theory, but it's too complicated', or 'Maybe i'll apply those ideas to my life'. They have totally misunderstood it from the word go.


It sounds to me like you are nitpicking words.


----------



## Dak (Mar 16, 2014)

I've read several of his books and recommend him heartily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

The only thing I know about him is he's got the worst dress sense in history&#8230; Simply dreadful!


----------

